# Never a dull moment!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So much for Pixel being all over her spay. Today she has a big lump on her belly, right beneath the lower incision site. It's not painful to palpation, and she's acting completely normal, running, plays, eating and BARKING.

I was a LITTLE concerned that it COULD be a hernia, so I called the vet office. They said that it was more likely a seroma, from her being too active, too soon. I told them that, far from being active, We'd had to carry her around on a pillow for a week following her surgery! She wasn't allowed to run or jump even when she felt better at the end of the week, until the full week was up. 

Still they said that as long as she feels OK, it's probably just a seroma, and to "keep an eye on it." (they also told me that seromas take a LONG time to go down) Naturally, we're leaving for VT for the weekend with my elderly parents, who can't drive, so can't go if we don't take them. My son is staying at our house to look after Pixel and Panda, and we're taking Kodi with us. Lucky him. Now he has a dog with a "medical issue" to watch (with a vet over an hour away) and another one in heat. 

I feel bad for him! And I'm going to worry. If it weren't for my parents, I wouldn't go. My brother (whose house we are visiting) will keep. But my parents... They are 87. They are healthy, but you never know how much more time you'll have with them!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope your son has an uneventful weekend at your house watching the two girls. Enjoy this time with your parents!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I feel stress levels on your behalf. I understand your needing to take your parents to VT, but know you'll also have Pixel, (especially,) and Panda on you mind the whole time. Try to enjoy your time with your folks, anyway--you are right, who knows how long you will be blessed to have them around. 

And pick up a special gift for your son while you are there! :first:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

You are so lucky to still have your parents around. Enjoy the trip with them. And I agree with Sheri...bring something special back for your son.  Pixel and Panda will be fine with him.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh these little black girls always have to be such trouble makers! 
And right when you have to leave her home geez...you can drop them off here! I'd love to watch them. I wish!
Could she have gotten the seroma started when she made her daring escape out of the ex pen? 

Try not to worry too much I'm sure she and Panda will be in good hands with your son. It is very important to see your parents as often as you can I lost my Mom over 40 years ago (wow!) when I was a kid and my Dad about 12 years ago, so treasure both of them! 

Can you put hot or cold compress on it to make it go down a little faster?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh these little black girls always have to be such trouble makers!
> And right when you have to leave her home geez...you can drop them off here! I'd love to watch them. I wish!
> Could she have gotten the seroma started when she made her daring escape out of the ex pen?
> 
> ...


Oh, Dee Dee! I bet you are right! I just couldn't think what she could have done! She certainly wasn't running around when she shouldn't be... We were carrying her around on a pillow! I'd forgotten about getting out of the ex-pen.

As long as it's a seroma, that said not to worry about it at all. It's not painful, and will go away on its own.

And I agree, every day you have with your parents is a treasure. My Dad was VERY ill 2 years ago and we almost lost him. He's hail and healthy now, but at 87, you just never know. Astrida is actually my step mom... my mom passed away 35 years ago. But Dad and Astrida just had their 30th wedding anniversary, so she's a very big part of our family! She's pretty healthy to, but she has macular degeneration, and her eyesight is getting pretty bad.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Have a good and safe trip and try not to fret about the furbabies.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Enjoy your weekend! I know we worry about the furkids, but they'll probably have a blast spending time with your son. Safe travels!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure they are fine, and we are only a phone call (and three hours) away, if there was a real emergency!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Have a good time with your family. Your little ones are probably partying it up with your son.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Take care happy trip.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I missed your post... I'm sure your son will take great care of your little girls! Kodi is going to love getting all the attention! Like DeeDee... I lost my Mom 45 years ago and Dad 10 years ago. Treasure the times you have with you parents. I know it's difficult leaving Pixel and Panda, but nice to know who is taking care of them. Hoping you have a fun filled weekend with your parents!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi, enjoying his "cousin" Rocky's company last night!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

awwwww they are so cute! Kodi looks like he is saying how can you be sleeping, I'm here! Looks like they get along well! Rocky is a handsome boy too.

I hope you are enjoying your trip and things are going well on the home front!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have a good time, Karen, and enjoy the time with your parents. I lost both my parents as well. The time with them is precious. BTW, I trust my son more than anyone else with my animals. I write everything down and he follows the instructions methodically. They adore him, especially my Zoe. I'm sure the pups will be fine with your son.


----------

